# FS: AI SOL BLU, Like New!



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

-Ai Sol Blu with Controller - $350 OBO Unit is less than 6 months Old ran at max 50%.

AI SOL READY TO GO !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Buuummmppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump parting out!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Everything must go!!!

Give offers but no low balls.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bummmppppp this up !!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump !!!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

let me know if you ever change ur mind for the price of AI SOL =D
free bump for you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump just got the light left !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up $325!!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

cheap fixture..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuumpppppppppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Sold !


----------

